# Amazon location in Tolleson AZ?



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Can anyone tell me where this is? The only Amazon I see on google is 75th Ave/I-10, not sure if this is a flex location or just a general warehouse.

thx
g


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix forum confirms this is the flex location...

g


----------

